# Has anyone ever used trim dye/paint on their exterior trim?



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

As title really...

The trim on my car is shocking and no matter what I've used (dedicated trim restorers/ipa/apc/peanut butter + loads of elbow grease etc etc), I can't get them black again. I'm thinking my only other option is to get a trim dye, something like this...

Wurth Plastic Dye Plast-PT

Has anyone used it or can recommend a similar product?

Many thanks!

Matt


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

ValuGuard Exterior Trim Repair Kit (ETR) - solves the stubborn problem of "gray bloom" sun fading and wax/polish residue on black trim components. Each kit contains one half pint

(a) ColorGard to re-blacken the component,

(b) UV Guard to ensure a long lasting repair

(c) New Car Prep for pre-cleaning to avoid fisheyes, and a selection of application sponges and protective gloves included. Returns the part to original finish, _this is a renovation type product with outstanding durability unlike cover-up products._

A trim renovation kit that allows for virtually permanent repairs of black and gray trim items that have been damaged by aging, exposure to solvents, splatter from sealant wax or polish, and paint over spray. Repair / renovate trim without time consuming masking and painting that has a durability of approx three years in average use. 

This product is not paint or a polish, but an acrylic latex emulsion that is approved by several auto manufacturers. ETR, properly applied has a durability of three years or more.

Part should be clean and dry. If more than one coat is needed, allow to dry thoroughly between coats.

Application Video -


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, that looks spot on! :thumb:

Can't seem to find anywhere in the UK that sells it though. I'll continue looking around but if I can't find a UK supplier, I might give the one in the link that I posted a go!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I've used Black-wow on trim with good results - not sure how bad your are but it's worth a try
I got mine from Motorgeek


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Please please please get Plasticare.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261275125932

Avaliable in black or grey and a third of the price.

I put this on my 205 GTI trim almost 2 years ago and it is still going strong.

Not my car but shows what it does.

http://forum.205gtidrivers.com/index.php?showtopic=119119


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

iPlod999 said:


> Please please please get Plasticare.


Seeing as you ask so nicely, I'll give it a go! :thumb:

There's actually not much trim on the car (Integra), it's the rear quarter window trim and the rear window trim that need doing. The rear quarter window trim seems to be a moulded plastic and the rear window trim is a hard rubber so it seems like it's ideal.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

have you tried boiled linseed oil?

id used alsorts on my trims ,i found dyes eventualy wear off a bit leaving faded patches coming through 

boiled linseed sorted them a treat , lasts for many months and its cheap as chips

at least try a bit and see what you think


----------

